# differences between Dream HP and Dream HX?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i am looking for a bike i can do crits with (has to be a Colnago) and i am looking (no luck so far) to get either of these 2 frames. anyone with experinces on these? are the only differences the year they were made and the shape of the rear tringle? which one will be better for racing over all?

i know a lot of questions but i am hoping someone here can help. I do not and will not race my EP. but, if i can find a good deal on the HX or HP, i would race one of those.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Look for a Taiwan made Colnago Arte. Essentially the same thing as a Dream HX, just slightly heavier and a lot less expensive. Heck, the Arte frame/fork is only 70 grams heavier than my carbon fiber Cristallo. I will not race my Cristallo or my C50. Just this weekend I was involved in a wreck that left a pretty good scrape on the right rear dropout of my Arte. I picked up 2 of these frames on ebay for around $600 a piece, and the other one is sitting in a box waiting for the first one to get wrecked.

To answer your question, the only difference between the Dream HP and HX is the rear triangle. If you are planning on doing crits with it, get the HX because the rear triangle is supposed to be stiffer.


----------

